# Dois-je faire un kext?



## SuperCed (14 Janvier 2003)

J'ai besoin d'une info assez technique.
Dans le cas ou je veux faire un driver audio d'une carte son Firewire, suis-je oblige de faire une extension kernel?
Je sais que pour le MIDI, on peut se contenter de faire un plug-in. Mais pour l'audio, est-ce possible?
Quels seront les avantages a faire un kext?
Le fait de developper un plug-in audio au niveau user entraine-t-il des problemes de performances (latence, performances, etc).


----------



## raph (15 Janvier 2003)

salut...je ne peux pas répondre moi-meme mais j'avais posé un certain nombre de question aux developer de audioHijack et voici ce qui peut t'interesser...a+
-------------------------

(...) I have the slightly good news for that
that the new version of CoreAudio supports user-space audio devices (or
atleast it appears to). So you wouldn't have to write a kext. That gets
you a bit closer to your dream. However, we're still too busy to do it
though. HTH though.

--sounds great but I don't realy understand what does 'user-space audio 
devices' mean
if you have a little time to explain it to me, just in few words, it 
would be great..

Basically you can write a audio device driver that isn't a kext. It's
just a normal plugin like screensavers or Photoshop plugins. Special
rules of kernel programming don't apply (to the best of my knowledge).

--when you say 'new version of coreaudio' does it mean in 10.2.3 or in 
10.3...

10.2.3, unless Apple changes before release.


----------



## SuperCed (17 Janvier 2003)

Donc a partir de la version 10.2.3 de MacOS X, on peut faire un plug-in dans l'expace user pour implementer un nouveau driver audio?!!! Pas besoin de faire un .kext? C'est la premiere fois que j'entends ca!
C'est terrible ce que tu me dis la!
On peut trouver de la doc quelque part?
Merci infiniment!

Reponds moi, s'il te plait pour me dire si j'ai bien compris ce que ton message disais.


----------



## raph (29 Janvier 2003)

oui je crois que c'est ca ...les gars de audioHijack avaient l'ai au courant j'imagine que ces infos viennent de la doc developer...donc soit tu t'inscris soit tu demande a ce gars   qdc@rogueamoeba.com de te l'envoyer...
il s'appelle Quentin D. Carnicelli..
a+


----------

